# Suche Titel von uraltem Echtzeit-Steinzeit-Strategiespiel



## Firefrog (18. September 2014)

Moinmoin,


ich musste letztens mal wieder an ein Spiel denken, das ich vor Urzeiten mal gespielt zu haben glaube, auf das ich aber nach zwei Stunden googlen keinen einzigen Hinweis finden konnte.

Das Spiel muss Mitte bis Ende der Neunziger rausgekommen sein. Es war, soweit ich mich erinnere, ein Aufbau-Strategiespiel, in dem man sowohl Steinzeitmenschen als auch Dinos spielen konnte - bei den Dinos bin ich mir aber nicht mehr sicher, vielleicht musste man diese auch jagen. Woran ich mich allerdings definitiv noch erinnere, ist, dass man als Ressource Fleisch hatte, dieses lag nach erfolgreicher Jagd als Knochen mit Substanz drumrum auf dem Boden.

Viel mehr weiß ich dann auch schon nicht mehr, da es ewig her ist und ich damals auch nur die Demo gespielt habe. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen...!?

Liebe Grüße
der Frosch


----------



## McDrake (18. September 2014)

Hätte jetzt zuerst auf Paraworld getippt.
Das ist aber zu neu.


----------



## Enisra (18. September 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt zuerst auf Paraworld getippt.
> Das ist aber zu neu.



vielleicht ist es Paraworld und die Erinnerungen sind so verschwommen
ich mein, wie oft hört man von der Verwandschaft das etwas schon seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr ist und da garantiert nicht 1994 mit gemeint ist


----------



## Bonkic (18. September 2014)

jurassic war?


----------



## Firefrog (19. September 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt zuerst auf Paraworld getippt.
> Das ist aber zu neu.



Das ist mir auf meiner Suche mehrfach begegnet, und es ist zu neu 



Bonkic schrieb:


> jurassic war?



Wir haben einen Sieger! Genau das ist es, vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Maxim414 (28. September 2014)

Hallo,

mir ist auch direkt Jurrasic eingefallen, ich hab es damals auch wochenlang gespielt.
Das war ja ein direkter Konkurrent zu Conquer oder?


----------

